# is anybody have ONIDA tv?



## kool (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys. i'm planning to buy ONIDA 21" TV in ACE or CARBON. at Rs.8300 bcoz it has USB port that can play multimedia contents from pen drive, and it has better sound than samsung. *Current diwali offer:

30 month warranty
Free scratch card (any prize, min. 1 bag)
Reliance DTH STB*

*Guys, i want ur view on ONIDA's TV*. 

*www.onida.com/images/banner_LCD.jpg

*www.onida.com/product_description.aspx?id=112
*www.onida.com/product_description.aspx?id=111


----------

